# Smoked tomatillo salsa w-pics



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

Got a bunch of stuff on the WSM today(a butt and some wings), also am doing a smoked tomatillo salsa

Halved tomatillos, halved jalapenoes, halved garlic, halved onion, halved tomatoes.  Gonna smoe them until they are ready maybe 2 hours.  Then toss in the food processor with some cilantro, black pepper, lime juice, and whatever else it needs.

Should be good:

prepped:



on the WSM top rack with a BRT butt:



should be smoking all afternoon,  ill post finished pics a little later

thanks for looking


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Your tomatillo sals sounds great. Goos to hear that someone is using such an underated veggie, I love tomatillo in salsa.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks,  I also really like tomatillo salsa.  green and spicy..


----------



## chefrob (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like it is going to be good!


----------



## ozark rt (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good. Man I love salsa. Especially home made with no preservatives. Green, red, brown, pink, chartreuse, fucia, I don't care what the color is just give me a bag of chips and a jar of salsa and I am instantly your friend.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

lol,  salsa is done,  nice flavor,  downloading pics now.

Gonna get it in the fridge as soon as it cools to ge the flavors to come together.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

veg off the smoker(about 2 hours:



added some salt, bl pepper, lime juice, and cilantro and pulsed in the food processor:



cant wait to have this spooned on a taco, and with some chips,

thanks for looking


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2010)

salsa was very good,  the smoked garlic and the tomatillos really stand out.  Nice kick from the whole smoke jalapenos as well.  Will be even better today.

spooned on some tacos:


----------



## cwojtkow (Jan 22, 2012)

tried it tonight- might have over-smoked it, wil test it in the AM


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

Jim's recipe is a good one so hope yours is OK


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't care how old it is this recipe looks good to me.


----------

